# 93922 with a office visit



## agott (Apr 19, 2010)

The practice that I work with is starting to do more ABI's at the time a patient is here for an office visit.  I know that the Medicare guidelines state that a screening ABI is part of the physical exam and is not reimbursable but, I am wondering if anyone is billing a ABI (93922) for a indication along with a OV code (99211-99215) and getting reimbursed for both procedures?


----------

